
The electric scooter boom – and cities’ misguided attempts to squash it - jseliger
https://www.vox.com/the-goods/2018/9/10/17631318/electric-scooters-bird-city-regulations-sustainability
======
smt88
In my city, scooters are convenient for a few people. For the rest of us, they
make walking and cycling a lot scarier. I've almost been hit several times,
and I've accidentally hit a discarded scooter on my bike because it was left
on a sidewalk around a blind turn.

I've also seen them on roads, impeding the flow of traffic.

As sad and frustrating as it may be, a lot of US cities were narrow-mindedly
built for cars and maybe walking. Adding other forms of transit without
dedicated pathways, like protected bike lanes, just doesn't seem to be
possible to do safely.

